# Lost ticket !



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ermmm chaps i can't find my Ticket and can't get on to the TTOC site will i need to pay again or if i give my TTOC number at the gate will it be ok

Sorry

Tony


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:roll: :roll: :roll:

HMC have given us a thousand or so tickets and for every one we don't give back we are invoiced, with the event balance going direct to charity.

Have another look around at home or the TT?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok I've just turned the house upside down and still can't find it :x ( haven't evn cleaned the car yet

Now can i pay again on gate ? and/or reimburse the TTOC for the lost ticket ? so you don't lose out to HMC ?

Tony


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Ok I've just turned the house upside down and still can't find it :x ( haven't evn cleaned the car yet
> 
> Now can i pay again on gate ? and/or reimburse the TTOC for the lost ticket ? so you don't lose out to HMC ?
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony

We'll leave your replacement ticket at the gate. Come to the TTOC stand when you pick it up.  
Cheers

Mark


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nutts said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I've just turned the house upside down and still can't find it :x ( haven't evn cleaned the car yet
> ...


Thanks Mark appreciate it it will probably be in the same place those 2 DVDs we rented about a month ago are


----------

